# Don Tomas Spec. Edition No. 300 Cigar Review - Nice, Mild Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to agree with "Cool Smoke" the first reviewer, this is a nice, mild cigar. It still has a good though subtle flavor, mostly nuts and a littl...

Read the full review here: Don Tomas Spec. Edition No. 300 Cigar Review - Nice, Mild Cigar


----------

